# Help needed from expats!



## Joana2 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am finishing my master's degree in the UK in September. Following this, I would like to move to Lisbon in order to fulfil my aspiration of living in Portugal and gradually learning the language during my stay. I need help from experienced expats though! I would need an income and I am unaware of how to look for a job without the knowledge of the language! Can anyone please help me? I am already researching it but as you live there and have been in this situation before - any help would be excellent!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Joana,
without speaking Portuguese, you are going to find it nearly impossible to work here. Sorry to be so negative, but it's the truth.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Silvers speaks the truth....is there perhaps something you could do remotely, or Internet based though....it works for my wife and I ? B


----------



## Joana2 (Jul 5, 2011)

You are both right. It is rather unrealistic to work there without the knowledge of the native language. I have done extensive research online but it is starting to confuse me - that's why I wanted to ask experienced expats. Perhaps you can direct me towards an online directory? 
Did you both learn the language before you went to Portugal?

B, I am not quite sure I understand. Are you referring to a part-time Internet job?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Joana you don't mention what you masters is in.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I mean anything web based really- people make a living from blogs, affiliate sites, freelance writing sites, web design, SEO.....all sorts. If you can do any of those things then you can target a global market and it doesn't matter where you live....
B


----------



## Joana2 (Jul 5, 2011)

My undergraduate is International Hospitality and Tourism Management and my masters is Intercultural Communication with International Business. I studied in the UK. Do I have any hope ?  

B: I now understand what you mean perfectly


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

Get job where you can get a joblane:, learn Portugese on the side. And in a couple of years if the draw to Portugal is still strong then you will better armed to make the move.


----------



## Joana2 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok! I'll try doing that! Any job to get my foot in the door so to speak.


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

Joana2 said:


> My undergraduate is International Hospitality and Tourism Management and my masters is Intercultural Communication with International Business. I studied in the UK. Do I have any hope ?
> 
> B: I now understand what you mean perfectly


Outlook does not look good. 

I have a masters in international communications & am fluent in Portuguese and couldn't find work doing what you are looking to do on a professional level. 

The fact is that in Portugal they don't really DO international communications. All the multinationals have their international communications departments in other countries and the local offices implement the international strategy because the locals know the market and only need local knowledge not "international" knowledge. 

Your tourism/hospitality degree is probably more useful. You may be able to find work in the larger hotels/convention centers. 

Having said that, I'd never say never. You could be more motivated than I and better at networking and marketing yourself, etc. So, try, try, try! You only need one Yes!


----------



## Joana2 (Jul 5, 2011)

-mia- said:


> Outlook does not look good.
> 
> I have a masters in international communications & am fluent in Portuguese and couldn't find work doing what you are looking to do on a professional level.
> 
> ...


Haha! We are pretty much at the same level here... thank you for your reply. It is realistic and that is important. I am have been looking into hotels, etc... but they require more than just portuguese... (ie spanish, french, german etc)... I can't believe how huge this language barrier is...! what can i say... did you eventually get anything in portugal?


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

Joana2 said:


> Haha! We are pretty much at the same level here... thank you for your reply. It is realistic and that is important. I am have been looking into hotels, etc... but they require more than just portuguese... (ie spanish, french, german etc)... I can't believe how huge this language barrier is...! what can i say... did you eventually get anything in portugal?


I speak 5 languages & couldn't get a _professional_ job in Portugal because there just aren't very many _international_ professional jobs. 

We never did move to Portugal. Some months ago my husband's work was thinking of sending him to Sintra but the project changed & now that probably won't happen. It could be Berlin or Toronto at this point (or anywhere!)...  It would be nice to know though! 

But again, you could be more motivated than I was. As much as I loved working in the corporate world, I'm not good at the schmoozing-selling yourself thing. So, now I make stuff.


----------



## Joana2 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow 5 languages? Ive tried learning more than the 2 I know but I just don't have it in me... I can learn portuguese but most jobs want more than that... like you mentioned. To be honest, I feel that the corporate world and I don't match too well - but Ill have to push it, at least temporarily. 

The fact that you can move anywhere is really exciting!!! Congrats or doing what you really love. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

Joana2 said:


> Wow 5 languages? Ive tried learning more than the 2 I know but I just don't have it in me... I can learn portuguese but most jobs want more than that... like you mentioned. To be honest, I feel that the corporate world and I don't match too well - but Ill have to push it, at least temporarily.
> 
> The fact that you can move anywhere is really exciting!!! Congrats or doing what you really love. I wish you the best of luck.


The first three were easy. The last two were a slog!  And really you HAVE to use them or you will lose them. But don't be too impressed they are all in the same family.  

I still think the hospitality route is probably a better one for you. It probably would have a been good for me too. But since my dad worked in it that was the last thing on my mind. 

It's all about motivation! Keep looking!


----------

